# Customization questions for NanoBSD



## zennybsd (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi:

I am building NanoBSD images with some tweaks and it works great! Thanks to the F*ree*BSD developers.

BTW, I need to build an F*ree*BSD9-based NanoBSD image for a NAS device with a webgui where users (admin, support, user) can configure their device and add new HDDs, but will not have the root access similar to the soho routers. I could not figure out exactly how the ACL works in NanoBSD image.

Any hints will be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## mix_room (Apr 13, 2012)

It sounds like you could also roll an installation of FreeNAS. It is not FreeBSD 9, but perhaps that is not a killer-argument.


----------



## imrozx (Apr 22, 2012)

*I* think nanobsd works like normal *F*reeBSD does. *W*e are also developing a DNS management server with webGUI using ruby on rails. *J*ust remember to save to cfg.


----------

